# Pressure sensitivity with a Wacom bamboo fun tablet and gimp/ corel painter essential



## Seaglass (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello all :3
So I'm having a bit of a problem with getting the pressure sensitivity on my tablet to work in gimp/corel painter essentials. I've tried brush tracking, gone through all of the brushes, ect, but I just can't get it to work  right now i'm stuck trying to experiment with stroke paths and stuff. Any help would be greatly appreciated  thanks.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Pressure sensitivity with a Wacom bamboo fun tablet and gimp/ corel painter essen*

What operating system and drivers are you using?


----------



## Seaglass (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Pressure sensitivity with a Wacom bamboo fun tablet and gimp/ corel painter essen*

Sorry, I have no idea.. where might I find that information?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Pressure sensitivity with a Wacom bamboo fun tablet and gimp/ corel painter essen*

You have no idea what operating system you're running on a computer?

If you don't know what driver version you're running, did you even install the Wacom driver at all?


----------



## Kranda (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Pressure sensitivity with a Wacom bamboo fun tablet and gimp/ corel painter essen*

Do you use windows, mac, or Linux. I'm assuming windows.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Pressure sensitivity with a Wacom bamboo fun tablet and gimp/ corel painter essen*



Kranda said:


> Do you use windows, mac, or Linux. I'm assuming windows.



Which version of said operating systems is also important.


----------



## Seaglass (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Pressure sensitivity with a Wacom bamboo fun tablet and gimp/ corel painter essen*

Guh, wow. Windows 7, lol. as for if I installed the driver, I have no Idea.. the tablet works..? How would I check the driver?


----------



## Zydala (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Pressure sensitivity with a Wacom bamboo fun tablet and gimp/ corel painter essen*

usually the tablet comes with software - like a CD or something. It'll have a driver on it. If you go into your control panel and see a wacom tablet icon then you know it's installed

or you can just go to wacom.com and download the driver for your computer - the worst thing it'll do is upgrade your driver to the newest one which might help anyway :]


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Pressure sensitivity with a Wacom bamboo fun tablet and gimp/ corel painter essen*

The tablet is probably defaulting to the Tablet PC functions and you'll need to turn it off after you install the Wacom drivers.

http://www.conceptart.org/forums/showthread.php?t=169338


----------

